# Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat



## Paul Gaudet (May 1, 2009)

Hi all, I just replaced my front calipers and am trying to bleed the brakes on my B3 without much luck. The fronts bleed fine but the back brakes don't even let a drop of fluid out and the pedal stays hard, won't go down. I've been told a few things which I plan to work through; 
-don't jack up the back too far, try to keep the car as level as possible
-check the abs relays and the two 30 amp fuses
For the life of me i can't find the fuses or the relays. I see where the book says the fuses are supposed to be behind the removable cubby in the passenger compartment, but there is only one 30 amp fuse there and none of the other fuse slots look like they've ever been used. I looked in the engine compartment for the relays but don't see them. If anyone could help me out with this I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Gaudet (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (Paul Gaudet)*

Ok, i just bled the fronts no problem. I jacked the back up just enough to get the wheel off, got my assistant to pump the brake, open the bleeder.... nothing, no pedal movement or fluid. Try again, close bleeder, pump brake, open bleeder, nothing. The back brakes (both) don't work at all, ... assistant stands on the brakes and I can still spin the tire with my hands. 
I'd really appreciate any advice. I'm stuck! Thanks...


----------



## Paul Gaudet (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (Paul Gaudet)*

update: I took the car around the block to see how it drove. Although the front brakes bled fine, they certainly feel like there is no power assistance at all. Really have to stand on the pedal to get any braking happening. The rusty rotors and unused pads may cause a bit of that but I'm thinking the fronts brakes aren't 100% either. The ABS light is on inside the car .... 
Well, there's some more information for anyone who might be able to help me troubleshoot this problem...


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (Paul Gaudet)*

try taking the line off the rear caliper and have someone push on the brakes, that way you can see if it's the caliper that doesn't want to move or if you have a block in the line somewhere else


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (Paul Gaudet)*

I recently had a brake job done on my B4 Passat by a local shop. The fronts bled fine, but NO fluid flowed from either rear caliper. The problem was the brake pressure regulating valve pic herehttp://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Passat/Brake/235/4). It's on the rear beam. It adjusts brake bias based on cargo load IIRC. The fluid was probably so old (car was stored 2 years while I was overseas in Japan) that it boogered (technical term) up and clogged the rear brake lines.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (155VERT83)*

I've never had an issue with bleeding brakes on car with rear pressure proportioning valve..but then I always put jackstands under the axle beam to support the car so valve was in "loaded" condition. If you let fluid in MC get so low that air is sucked into the system..on a car with ABS you have to "cycle" the ABS with a VAGCOM to get air outa there..plain ol bleeding won't cut it.


----------



## Paul Gaudet (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (spitpilot)*

I think before I go any further I have to verify that the two 30 amp fuses and the relays are working fine. I read somewhere that you can test if the pump is working by connecting a jumper cable to the positive and then quickly touching the red battery terminal, if the pump makes noise it probably works.... well, mine made no noise. This whole thing could be caused by the pump being pooched, OR maybe there's a fuse blown or a relay gone. 
WHERE THE HECK ARE THEY! Hehe...... again, i've looked for the fuses above the relays in the passenger compartment but don't see them there. And I've looked for the ABS relays in the engine compartment but can't see them. 
Thanks for everyone's help and I'll definitely try your suggestions after confirming the working condition of the fuses and ABS relays...if I can find them that is.


----------



## Paul Gaudet (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (Paul Gaudet)*

well, think the abs motor is gone. I pulled it out, put 12v to it, and it just sat there looking at me. I'll find a second hand replacement, install it, and reply back with any news.


----------



## Paul Gaudet (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (Paul Gaudet)*

Well, after spending $150 canadian on an ABS system (pump, motor, booster) from the wreckers and replacing a 30amp fuse I think the problem has been fixed. Yay. That was my first time fixing a brake system so I thank everyone for the help. The problem turned out to be a seized ABS motor, which blew a fuse during an attempted car start. I guess that'll happen to a motor after sitting for 1-2 yrs. 
Anyone trying to locate the ABS fuses on a B3; find the fuse panel under the left side of the steering column behind the removable 'pocket'... on either side of the black plastic housing for the fuse panel there are white plastic 'fingers' that look like clothes pins that have to be popped of so that the entire fuse block can swivel down to face the floor of the car. If you look up in the resulting hole you'll be able to see, waaaay up there, 2-3 fuses..... two of which should be green 30 amp fuses. The one on the right was for the motor on my left-hand drive B3. 
After that the back brakes bled just fine and 30 mins later I was on the road! Again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Brake bleeding problems B3 Passat (Paul Gaudet)*

Glad it worked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paul Gaudet (May 1, 2009)

yea me too. I haven't done a real road test yet and will have to flush and bleed the system again with some new fluid but for a quick around the block it seemed to be ok. 
Now all i have to figure out is why the ABS is shuttering on and off at low speeds <20km/h ...... it's like it is grabbing and letting go of the pedal (rotors) as if I were in a hard (skidding) braking situation. Weird. If i unplug the abs sensor up by the firewall it stops though. Wondering if there is something wrong with the sensor. 
I suppose that is a topic for another thread though, and I haven't looked through the archives for solutions to this problem yet. =]


----------

